# Fabian, 14 week, Westie x Bichon



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

If you are interested in adopting Fabian please read about our re homing process

Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

and complete a Pre Adoption form (link below) and Katherine or Pauline will contact you for a chat

Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

*Name:* Fabian
*Age:* 14 weeks
*Breed:* Bichon x Westies
*Can I live with Children:* Yes
*Can I live with cats*: Yes
*Can I live with other dogs*:yes
*Fostered In: * South Wales

*Other Information*

This cute little guy Fabian has come in due to being unsold part of a litter.

He will be looking for a home that can take him to puppy classes or do alternative training. He will need lots of exercise and structure to become the wonderful dog we know he can.

























He will be fully vaccinated and chipped for his new home.

As with all puppies it is a requirement of adoption that all puppies will be neutered at 6 months at your expense
A voucher will be given at the time of adoption for a refund of £40 when he is neutered


----------

